# My first betta



## Lizabelly (May 15, 2011)

So, I decided to take over my family's fish tank from my father, as he did not want to take care of it anymore. One of the fish I decided to buy, (with my father's guidance) was a betta. So I went to the local fish store (Big Al's) and bought several fish, including this betta:










And I was wondering, what kind of betta is he? The fishs tore listed him as halmoon but, he doesn't exactly look like a hal moon. Also, I was wondering about his colour. What would he classify as?

Here's some more pictures:










This one's kind of blurry, but I think it shows his colouring better.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lovely boy! His coloring is beautiful. He's a white pastel. 

As for his finnage, he could either be a halfmoon or super-delta. If his caudal (back) fin is like a half circle when he flares, he's a HM. If it doesn't quite reach a half circle he's a super-delta.


----------



## Lizabelly (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for telling me! I was so confused when I looked at his finage, and compared it to the photos online. I guess that's 'cause the one's I was looking at werefully flared or something... Thanks for telling me the colouring too. I find him absolutely adorable. They also had a blue butterfly in their that I was tempted to take instead. But I chose this one. Who knows, maybe when I get more money I'll go out and buy another aquarium...


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Looks a bit Peachy to me. But yes, he looks like a bit of a young Halfmoon in the last picture.


----------



## Lizabelly (May 15, 2011)

Perhaps if I took pictures without the flash the colouring would look better? Because when I look at him right now, he looks pretty white. Of course that could just be the lighting


----------



## Mollytea (May 13, 2011)

So cute! what did you name him?


----------



## Lizabelly (May 15, 2011)

I named him Kiran, which means ray of light in sanskrit. I have a book of baby names and was looking through it, trying to find a name that has somethign to do with moon. Instead I settled for that, 'cause let's face it, I don't want to have to search through 50000+ names...:roll:


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

lol nice name, I usually name stuff with random names


----------



## Lizabelly (May 15, 2011)

Well I usually don't name my fish at all, but after looking through these threads, I realised it really is a good idea to name them. I'm still not sure what to name his tankmates though.


----------



## Diana S (May 3, 2011)

He beautiful!! Thats only thing I can tell you !


----------



## Lizabelly (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment. And yes he is very beautiful, that's the reason I bought him ;-). The guy at the fish store recommended him to us 'cause he was, and I quote " the only betta I've ever seen that is completely white." So that's why I got him.


----------



## moniibettalover (May 4, 2011)

Love the name I know loads of people with that name (very popular around where i live) but never actually knew what it ment


----------



## Lizabelly (May 15, 2011)

Thanks! As for the popular name, that makes me wonder where you live. 'cause in my book it says it's traditional Hindu name from India.


----------



## moniibettalover (May 4, 2011)

haha i live in wales in uk lol


----------



## Lizabelly (May 15, 2011)

Wow big difference :lol:


----------



## Mollytea (May 13, 2011)

I feel ya. I just got a new one...*still thinking*


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

wow, he's a stunner! What sized tank is he in, and what other fish did you get? ^-^


----------



## Lizabelly (May 15, 2011)

He's in a tall 55g. He has a few tetras (black neon, lemon, glow eye and some sort of black sport), albino catfish, and angelfish with him. I know angelfish aren't normally a good idea, but there's plenty of hiding spaces in there. The tanks also pretty big, and right now the angelfish are juvenile, so who knows, maybe they'll get along swell


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

It sounds like an amazing set up~ Congrats. Just incase the angels and the betta don't get along as they mature, you might want to have a back up plan


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lizabelly said:


> So, I decided to take over my family's fish tank from my father, as he did not want to take care of it anymore. One of the fish I decided to buy, (with my father's guidance) was a betta. So I went to the local fish store (Big Al's) and bought several fish, including this betta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well if you could get a flaring picture we could tell if he is a halfmoon for sure. His tail type could be a delta or Halfmoon, which is shown easier when they flare.

My guess says that he is a halfmoon and not a delta but who knows i could be wrong. Im almost certain that he is a Halfmoon.

As for his color...his color classification is Pastel white..

You are very lucky to have such a beautiful boy!


----------



## Lizabelly (May 15, 2011)

I'll try and see if I can get a picture of him flaring tonight. He just doesn't stay still enough me to catch him. He is beautiful though, and I'm glad the guy at the fish store helped me make the right choice. 

Of all the fish in my tank, right now the one I think might be a hazard is the black tetra. I just noticed it chasing the lemons. It has valid reason for doing that though. Like honestly it is full of eggs. I've had it less than a week and it's belly has SWOLLEN, I mean it. 

As for my angels, they're being angels. I really love them and would hate to get rid of them. They're, like my babies. I especially like the yellowish one it's so cute. I'll coem ovwer to the tank and it will swim right up to me.I haven't named them yet, but I told my friend she could name them as she was really excited about them, so I'm going to wait and see what names she choses. They're probably going to be real cool.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lizabelly said:


> I'll try and see if I can get a picture of him flaring tonight. He just doesn't stay still enough me to catch him. He is beautiful though, and I'm glad the guy at the fish store helped me make the right choice.
> 
> Of all the fish in my tank, right now the one I think might be a hazard is the black tetra. I just noticed it chasing the lemons. It has valid reason for doing that though. Like honestly it is full of eggs. I've had it less than a week and it's belly has SWOLLEN, I mean it.
> 
> As for my angels, they're being angels. I really love them and would hate to get rid of them. They're, like my babies. I especially like the yellowish one it's so cute. I'll coem ovwer to the tank and it will swim right up to me.I haven't named them yet, but I told my friend she could name them as she was really excited about them, so I'm going to wait and see what names she choses. They're probably going to be real cool.


Everything sounds fantastic. So when you get that flaring picture then i could tell for sure. 

As for your angels, i love angel fish. I have always wanted to get some, but they are just too expensive in stores around me. Its ridiculous that sometimes i see angels for almost $18 a piece.

And when you were talking about that black tetra, do you know what kind of tetra it is? 

Did it look like this one?:










Can you get a clear picture of it?


----------



## Lizabelly (May 15, 2011)

oops I should have specified. I meant to say black neon XD. Nah, I don't have any in here that look like that one. That one looks kinda mean... Also full grown angels usually do sell around that, especially if they're some sort of fancy one. The ones I got were pretty young so they were around 4.99 a piece.

Oh! and another thing. I meant to ask this a few posts ago but never got around to it. Since I have a 55g how often should I do water changes. My dad said since it was so big I could leave for some time, but I'm wondering what would be the best.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't know how many of each fish you got, so I'll just assume you have at least six of each type of tetra seeing as tetras need to school, at least 4 albino cory catfish seeing as they like smaller groups, and one angel along with your betta. (If I'm wrong, correctly me)... that'd put you to about 20% water changes a week depending on your filteration, exact tank specifications, and what live plants you have in there.


----------



## Lizabelly (May 15, 2011)

Well so far I only have 5 tetras max, and 3 catfish, but like you said, they school. So my dad wants to more. 20% water change each week doesn't sound too bad. Now just to figure out what level on the tank that is...


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Five tetras of each type or just five all together? If it's just five all together, you'll want to add enough so each type of tetra can be in a proper sized school of its own species.


----------



## Lizabelly (May 15, 2011)

Yeah, right now it's just five all together. But I plan on getting more of each type later, on the weekend. My dad won't take me 'till then, says we've been going there too often lately...:lol:


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Your betta looks lovely!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lizabelly said:


> oops I should have specified. I meant to say black neon XD. Nah, I don't have any in here that look like that one. That one looks kinda mean... Also full grown angels usually do sell around that, especially if they're some sort of fancy one. The ones I got were pretty young so they were around 4.99 a piece.
> 
> Oh! and another thing. I meant to ask this a few posts ago but never got around to it. Since I have a 55g how often should I do water changes. My dad said since it was so big I could leave for some time, but I'm wondering what would be the best.


Thanks for specifying. And as for the 55 gallon tank i would do 25% water changes every month.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

He is beautiful! I love the name too. I usually name my fish and other aquatic creatures names in another language. My female betta, Suki, her name means 'beloved' in Japanese. Maybe name his tank mates in Sanskrit too.


----------



## Lizabelly (May 15, 2011)

That would be awsome if the fish's name was soemthing in Sanskrit. As for my betta's name, he could have just as easily gotten soemthing else. I just opened it to a random page on the boys section of the book, skimmed through for a name with an interesting meaning. That didn't sound too weird.:lol:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

caitic10 said:


> He is beautiful! I love the name too. I usually name my fish and other aquatic creatures names in another language. My female betta, Suki, her name means 'beloved' in Japanese. Maybe name his tank mates in Sanskrit too.


Can you post a picture of her?
The Doubletail.


----------

